# RAM Kühlung notwendig?



## overkill_KA (7. April 2009)

*RAM Kühlung notwendig?*

Hi

Ich werde bald meinen E7200 auf ca 4GHz OCen.

Ich bin noch am überlegen welchen RAM ich nehme.

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen:

GEIL Black Dragon
und
OCZ Reaper 

Braucht man bei so viel OCen Ramkühlung oder ist das egal?

Greets overkill


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. April 2009)

*AW: RAM Kühlung notwendig?*

Ne ist nicht egal, würde von der zu erwartenden Ausbeute und Kühlung eher den OCZ nehmen auf jeden Fall.
Oder den Corsair den ich auch benutze Corsair XMS2 mit DHX Külung, lässt sich super ocen und bleibt super Kühl.


----------



## aiden (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: RAM Kühlung notwendig?*

ich benutz momentan zwar keinen ram kühler, würde aber zu Corsairs Dominator Airflow Fan (aktiv) oder EKLs Ram(m)bock (passiv) raten


----------



## TheReal1604 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: RAM Kühlung notwendig?*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich werde bald meinen E7200 auf ca 4GHz OCen.
> 
> ...



Es kommt drauf an ob du die Spannung vom RAM anhebst, denn mehr Spannung = Mehr Verlustleistung (Wärme).
Mehr Takt bedeutet nicht unbedingt immer mehr Wärme .
Aber ich würde dir auch raten die Corsair Dominator zu holen.. schon alleine die Optik wäre für mich ein Grund 

Lg,

Real


----------



## _hellgate_ (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: RAM Kühlung notwendig?*

also Dominator sind echt heiß


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: RAM Kühlung notwendig?*

Also ich habe die OCZ Reaper 9200 und die bleiben kühl und sind optisch auch nett^^


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: RAM Kühlung notwendig?*



_hellgate_ schrieb:


> also Dominator sind echt heiß



Hmmm, kann ich nicht bestätigen 
kann auch dran liegen das meine nicht 2,1V bekommen so wie Corsair das will


----------



## riedochs (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: RAM Kühlung notwendig?*

Ich halte Ramkuehlung fuer Schwachsinn. Meine XMS2 werden gemessen 80Grad warm und das ist nach Aussage von Corsair noch nicht kirtisch.


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: RAM Kühlung notwendig?*

Dazu kommt das die tollen Bleche die die Hersteller da drauf kleben, sich oft sogar negativ auf die Kühlung auswirken da sie den RAM isolieren


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: RAM Kühlung notwendig?*

Könntest auch den hier nehmen, der hat sogar bessere Timings.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: RAM Kühlung notwendig?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Könntest auch den hier nehmen, der hat sogar bessere Timings.



wenn ich nich schon ram hätte würd ich mir den kaufen Oo


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: RAM Kühlung notwendig?*

Ich hab auch schon Ram (mehr als genug) und kauf mir trotzdem noch welchen.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: RAM Kühlung notwendig?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon Ram (mehr als genug) und kauf mir trotzdem noch welchen.



ich wollte jetz erstmal 3 cpu kühler kaufen xD (für eine cpu xDDD)
naja ka...ich finds halt net so nötig

btt: ich finde ramkühlung manchmal schon ganz gut also ich merke den unterschied zwischen dem ocz reaper und nem anderen ohne heatpipe schon deutlich


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: RAM Kühlung notwendig?*

Also ich hab zwischen dem OCZ Reaper und dem Transcended Axe Ram keinen Unterschied gemerkt.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: RAM Kühlung notwendig?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Also ich hab zwischen dem OCZ Reaper und dem Transcended Axe Ram keinen Unterschied gemerkt.



ich zwischen ocz reaper und ocz s.o.e. bzw dem einen g-skill schon - reaper war immer gut anfassbar wobei der gskill manchmal schon verbrennungsgefahr hatte^^


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: RAM Kühlung notwendig?*

Der Reaper würde ohne Kühlung auch gleich mal durchbrennen bei den Spannungen die der haben will :X


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: RAM Kühlung notwendig?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Der Reaper würde ohne Kühlung auch gleich mal durchbrennen bei den Spannungen die der haben will :X



deshalb is meiner meinung nach die kühlung ja auch notwendig, bzw zumindest nützlich/sinnvoll wenn man den ram stärker knechten möchte xD


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: RAM Kühlung notwendig?*

Oder man kauft sich anständigen RAM, dann braucht man sowas nicht


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: RAM Kühlung notwendig?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Oder man kauft sich anständigen RAM, dann braucht man sowas nicht



aber für mich spielt da noch der optische punkt ne rolle ^^


----------



## TheReal1604 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: RAM Kühlung notwendig?*

Also ich hab mit meinen Geil Black Dragon Series DDR2 800 4gb nie ein Problem gehabt, wenn ich sie nach dem Betrieb anfasse sind die Lauwarm .. Und die haben keinen Heatspreader drauf .


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: RAM Kühlung notwendig?*

Hört doch mal auf damit, eure Hardware zu betatschen. Wenn da irgendwas zu heiß wird, werdet ihr es schon riechen.


----------



## Xylezz (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: RAM Kühlung notwendig?*

Wenn du geile Optik+ordentlichen RAM willst, kauf dir Mushkin X2 Line und dazu Xigmatek Dragoon Kühler, sieht sau geil aus , ist schön kühl und brauch nur 2.0 V !

MfG Xy


----------

